# Resale of a KG 361



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay, not looking for any wise-a$$ replies of $1 or anything, but I was just curious as to what you thought the potential resale value of the following bike would be.
4 year old Look KG 361 size 49cm. 52.5cm top tube. Typical scratches and marks on would expect from 4 years of use. White paint with black lettering.
All components are 9 speed
Record Ergo shifters
Chorus rear der
Centaur front der
Record front and rear hubs
Veloce cassette 12-23 cassette
Chorus 170 cranks and bottom bracket 39x53 rings
Chorus brakes
Wipperman connex chain
Ritchey comp 90 degree stem 90mm extension
Salsa Estrada Classic bend road bars 40cm C-C
American classic seatpost
San Marco ERA saddle
I'm just curious to know what you think resale cold potentially be.
Reason is that I am looking at getting a Look 555 with full chorus 10 speed. The thought process is that if I could get $12-1500 for this bike, it would go a long ways towards a new bike, but if I was only going to get $700-900 then I would just keep it as a foul weather/early season bike.
Thanks


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Resale*

Don't bother with e-bay, I have have found their resale value for Look frames and bicycles to be pathetic.

A few years ago I built a KX Light for my wife. At the time, the frame and fork had a retail of $2,000. Built with full Ultegra 9 speed, Velomax Circuit wheels, Easton EA-70 components. She rode it for all of 20 miles. Did fall once and scratch the rear derailleur. But, when new, this bike would have had a retail value in the mid-$3,000 range. And other than the rear derailleur, one could not tell this bike was not brand new. Both times I listed it I could not get the bids to break $1,300.

I had a friend who received a warranty KG481 frame / fork. He did not need them and listed them on e-bay. At the time, retail value was $2,799. It sold for just less than $1,000.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I got a grand for mine (the best parts included a Chris King headset, nearly new Ritchey compact cranks, a newish Look seatpost and new Mavic Open 4 CD rims with new Ultegra hubs). Buyer's market!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

To be quite honest, I wouldn't pay much more than 5-700$ myself, depending on the exact specs... And I believe it has more value than that. Keep it as your foul weather / winter bike. I think that will serve you better than the relatively few $ you can sell it for...


----------

